# Ben, 10 month old Patterdale Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben is a 10 month old Patterdale Terrier. He has a black soft wavy 'broken' coat meaning smooth on his head and legs, long on his back and tail. He was in kennells for the first 6 months of his life on a working farm. Then homed in a busy family; 5 adults and very young grandchildren with an unsecure garden. He was tied up on a long metal cord. He nipped one of the children probably in excitement. He came to us petrified, but soon settled with consistency of person. Once he trusts he opens his heart and is very close ... though initially stand-offish and wary. This is improving as his confidence improves and he will not have problems in the future.

Ben is great with dogs inside the house and learning to interact with them outside. He has keen instincts and probably won't come off an extender until his recall is developed through training and he is shown to be reliable (if at all). On his walks and when exploring the garden he is tuned in and doesn't hear his name. He is newly neutered; chipped and vax'd. Ben is a fabulous dog who once he trusts wants a close loving relationship. He is currently fostered in Richmond Surrey. He is living with 5 other terriers and enticing some of the oldies to play in a gentle way.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ben Patterdale 10 months Fostered Richmond.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I met Ben on Saturday and oh what a little cutie! Just a typical pup, bouncing around wanting to be in on the action all the time. He wanted to play, play, play. He jumped onto my lap for a cuddle several times and I was honoured with kisses. As pups sometimes do, when he ran out of steam for a little while, I saw him sitting in the sun from the window, those sweet little beady willing eyes and his beautiful coat gleaming jet black in the sunshine. Such a sweet fella ... and then he's off again ... found with a chew and happily sitting on the stairs enjoying himself. Typical pup with lots to learn, but very keen to interact and seek your approval. Will be watching his progress closely with heart a-beating!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Photo shoot with Ben today ... he is dog of the month for Terrier Rescue:
You can see how much he has developed and settled...


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish he was closer as my hubby is softening:thumbup: but being in kent it is a long old drive


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah Kent is only down the frog and toad! I live in Essex so next door to you. Have met Ben personally - he is at Richmond ... he'll be worth the trek if you think he is the right dog for you


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Ben 

Ben is gaining strength of character. He continues to be a very intimate dog who literally has to have his nose touched to whatever is his focus. His recall in from the garden has improved. He continues to pay the dogs in his pack close attention, enticing them to play continually. He is very happy and I'd go as far as to say enthralled with his pack friends. Gets highly excited and a bit barky especially when introduced into the garden, leaping up at the door in anticipation. Not terribly interested in food, he would not make a good agility dog as his attention is all over the place ... and then fixed and instincts to the fore. 

A loving, loyal dog. So ready for the next big step in his life ... his family and to join a companion dog.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben went into foster with a view to homing and we had the following message from his new very smitten owner ...



> I need to get Ben out of the "Reserved" category and into the "Rehomed" category - you're not having him back, I'm afraid. He's the cutest little chap - and he snores!!! Hilarious )
> 
> What do I need to do to get the paperwork signed and sealed?


I think we can safely remove him from the site please. :biggrin:


----------

